# An Updating Of My Lil' Shoal.



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi guys.

Now Its been a lil' while since I posted my P's shoal, well I leave this lil updating. (forgive for some of the picts quality aint so good, anyway this is not POTM tho).










My biggest P', he's hitting the 9" mark and has just become the leader of the shoal after the recent death of my 9" caribe.




























My 7.5 incher caribe.










My 7 incher










Both, my 7.5 and my 7 incher.

There's one more big natt that isnt shown in the picts, however HE is the twin bro of the one you've already seen.

All these guys but the 7.5" caribe have been with me since they were 1 inch big.

Cheers.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Sweet looking Ps, all look very healthy and happy.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

WOW, those are some of the nicest pygos I have seen in a while, great job Armand!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Looking sweet, Armand!..Fine lookin' Caribe you got there!...Your Pygo shoal rocks like a STYX concert!!!...


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks for replies guys.

Yeah Im pleased with my shoal despite the recent death of my 9" caribe spoils a lil' bit my being pleased with the job, he, the desceased one was the best of them all he was beggining to look really impressive and used to take the food from my hands....


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

Great looking pygos







What do you feed em to make that color "pop"?


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks bud. I mainly feed them with Tilapia fillet, Catfish, squid fillet and shrimps and just every once in a while chicken breast and beef herat, just one every two months.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Great looking shoal Armand and as usual your pics look awesome too.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

very nice shoal. they look gorgeous


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks guys.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice lookin fish man, they look thick and happy.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2010)

Fantasic looking group you have there







I never get tired looking at your fish and pics Armand


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

They look awesome!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yep, a great looking Pygo group indeed.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam those are some nice fatties 
got a full tank shot


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks for your imputs guys and gal, really appreciate your coments.

Cheers.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi Guys.

I've been out of line recently cause Im on holydays and due to muy temporarly lack of monetary resources







I have had to spend holydays at home where my wife and son have kept me busy







so I haven't been able to log in....

However I have given myself some time to upload some updating.

Here you go.

This champ is the smallest Caribe, he's the youngest of the shoal and now close to 7.5" He eats as if there were no tomorrow, soon he'll be the master of the tank I guess cause he's got an strong temper.




























Now this natt which I estimate 9" is the current alpha leader:










The two caribes:

The one who's tail is to the camera is the one on the first picts.










Comparison of the youngest caribe with the 9" RBP, the high of their bodies is almost the same.










The two caribes again:










The one on the left is the youngest, he's on his way to become a winner!!, look at those shoulders.

Let me know your thinking guys.

Cheers.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2010)

Great pictures Armand!! Thanks for the update. Hopefully the wife didnt work you to hard!!


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

ksls said:


> Great pictures Armand!! Thanks for the update. Hopefully the wife didnt work you to hard!!


Im afraid I'll have to take some vacations to rest after this holidays at home ksls,







This thing of being washing dishes, the bathroom and moping the floor is quite heavy...









Cheers.


----------



## pomares (Aug 6, 2010)

very nice


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey, nice seeing you here partner!.


----------

